# Where in Pune for laptop?



## blueshift (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all,

My room partner friend wants to buy a laptop from Pune. We are currently residing in Aundh area.

As we are new in Pune, we don't know much about good computer shops here...so please suggest any defraud computer shopees (possibly must be near to Aundh). Are their any Compaq/HP or Acer showrooms nearby?

He wants to buy laptop under 40k. I suggested him to go for Compaq(6608) or Acer ones.

Also if you have recently have bought laptop from Pune, please quote its price, model and the dealer contact.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 11, 2007)

Laptop Lounge ---> Kalyani Nagar

House of Laptops ---> LINK


----------



## blueshift (Dec 12, 2007)

^ thanks.
I recollect seeing House of Laptops on my way to Mumbai. Thanks for the link.

Please need more replies.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

1. BABA Computers --> Tilak Road , Camp

2. Gadgets and Laptops (Sujata Comp) --> Karve Road, near Dashbhuja Ganpati

Rest you can try to locate a dealer or store om hp/compaq/lenovo site also in your area.


----------

